# Same Sex Marriage Ruled OK by Federal Court in IN



## DMcFadden (Jun 25, 2014)

> U.S. District Judge Richard Young said the state's ban violates the U.S. Constitution's equal-protection clause in a mixed ruling involving lawsuits from several gay couples.
> 
> The Indianapolis Star reports Young did not immediately issue a stay on the ruling, allowing couples to marry immediately.



The evening news reports that several couples in Fort Wayne took advantage of District Judge Young's ruling that the IN same-sex marriage ban violates equal-protection by obtaining marriage licenses and marrying today.

With the news from the PCUSA, I wondered how widespread complicity might be in same-sex "weddings" by "Christian" clergy.

For those of you in the 20 states where same-sex marriages are legal, what denominations do such "weddings" in your localities? More specifically, what denominations either accept their clergy officiating or look the other way when their clergy officiate at same-sex ceremonies?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 25, 2014)

The Supreme Court is going to have to step in and settle this mess soon.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 26, 2014)

Intelligence has left the building. Perversity has been allowed by fiat of an idiot Federal Judge to enter in. He chose to believe a lie over natural truth. And now he has been allowed to force it upon us who know this is perversity and immoral. This is not Freedom. Freedom acknowledges morality. 


U.S. District Judge Richard Young said the state's ban violates the U.S. Constitution's equal-protection clause in a mixed ruling involving lawsuits from several gay couples.


The Indianapolis Star reports Young did not immediately issue a stay on the ruling, allowing couples to marry immediately.


Rom 1:26 For this reason God gave them up to dishonorable passions. For their women exchanged natural relations for those that are contrary to nature;
Rom 1:27 and the men likewise gave up natural relations with women and were consumed with passion for one another, men committing shameless acts with men and receiving in themselves the due penalty for their error.
Like


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 26, 2014)

This is what happens when courts stop being appellate courts and turn into one man legislatures.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 26, 2014)

Maybe it is the phenomenon of a smaller media market . . . 

Tonight the local ABC network affiliate had a major piece near the top of the program dealing with the impact of the Federal judge's ruling yesterday. They featured a UCC pastor who talked about grace and mercy and covenant and commitment and equal rights. Then, they put on a NT prof from Concordia seminary who proffered a clear and compelling argument based on the Bible and the unanimous Christian consensus until recently. I'm not familiar with the Bible getting the last word on television. Kind of refreshing it was, as Yoda would say.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jun 26, 2014)

The Lord Jesus Christ is Exalted in His Office as Mediatorial King over the Nations, these Wicked & Godless Rulers need to acknowledge His Mediatorial Dominion lest he strike through them in His Wrath, the meek & mild Jesus will Judge & Execute them if they do not heed His Instructions.

Psalm 110: 5-6 The Lord at thy right hand shall strike through kings in the day of his wrath.
He shall judge among the heathen, he shall fill the places with the dead bodies; he shall wound the heads over many countries.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 27, 2014)

11:00 p.m. news - 7th Circuit put a stay on the ruling legalizing gay marriage this week.

How challenging! I just read a news piece on how the Roman Catholics are wondering how they will handle requests for baptism of infant children of gay couples. Oh my!


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 27, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> 11:00 p.m. news - 7th Circuit put a stay on the ruling legalizing gay marriage this week.
> 
> How challenging! I just read a news piece on how the Roman Catholics are wondering how they will handle requests for baptism of infant children of gay couples. Oh my!


That doesn't make sense. The gay couples would have to be part of the church, would't they? Or would it be like the halfway covenant?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> Maybe it is the phenomenon of a smaller media market . . .



That and having a major conservative seminary in town.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2014)

arap said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > 11:00 p.m. news - 7th Circuit put a stay on the ruling legalizing gay marriage this week.
> ...



There is effectively no discipline in their churches, at least not in the way that we'd think of. In other words, formal official excommunication is very rare. So I can see how it could be a potential problem. That being said, I'm guessing it must have come up in other areas where these arrangements have been legal for a while.


----------

